# Sweetie and Azur



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello all! Here's a new pic of Sweetie and Azur now that she's had a full physical and has been cleared for cohabitating! They have really hit it off. They are preening each other already!


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*💙 💙 How sweet that they are already getting along so well!! Great picture of your girls. *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They must be thrilled to have each others company.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *💙 💙 How sweet that they are already getting along so well!! Great picture of your girls. *


Sweetie's a boy actually


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

justmoira said:


> Sweetie's a boy actually


*And.... I actually knew that and wasn't paying close enough attention when I was typing! Please give Sweetie my sincere apologies! 
💙 I should have been paying closer attention -- the budgie I had whose name was Sweetie was also a boy. 💙*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're so cute and I'm glad they're getting on so well already  Sweetie looks huge next to her haha


----------

